
An Abandoned Outdoor Movie Theater in Middle of the Sinai Desert - gscott
https://www.thisiscolossal.com/2014/03/end-of-the-world-cinema/
======
rurban
Not really in the middle of the desert. It's right near to Share El'Sheik,
10min from it, the major tourist destination there. Looks like a place where
the locals bring the foreign girls to kiss. Which could be a reason for the
sabotage.

